# My Art Work!



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Thought I,d share some of my Art work! .... Did not do a Art at school, etc! But decided to have a go about 3-4 yrs ago! 
My DH gives me a lot if encouragement & has a lot of confidence in me! Which has helped me to have a go & try all sorts of mediums!


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Beautiful paintings.Seems like I could reach out and touch Cash and feel the fur under my hand.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Excellent work, especially if you didn't do Art at school.


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

I would say that you have a natural talent. Your work is wonderful!


----------



## Shirley Copeland (May 30, 2013)

I love it. Thanks for sharing. And doggie looks so real I could reach out and pet him.


----------



## meadow123 (Mar 6, 2012)

Beautiful.I cant even draw a straight line with a ruler,let alone paint,your very talented.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my, you have talent Granny Pearl! Real talent! Those are beautiful!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Brilliant. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

Beautiful . Artists are born & do not need art school . You are one .
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Raw talent, amazing results. It is never too late to go to art school to enlarge on this natural gift you have. Well done.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Lovely your very talented. Did like the dog


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

wonderful work!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

You have a gift. Beautiful work.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Excellent! Bravo! Beautiful painting!


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow....so very beautiful!!


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Reetz said:


> Wow....so very beautiful!!


 :thumbup: Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

What beautiful work. You don't need art school, you are very talented.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

WOW! You're quite the artist! Beautiful work!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very talented!!!! Love your paintings.. thank you for showing us.. keep up the good work!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Your talent is incredible!! Love the Amalfi coast painting! I visited in 2006 and will forever hold priceless Italian memories of that trip in my heart.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Homeshppr said:


> Your talent is incredible!! Love the Amalfi coast painting! I visited in 2006 and will forever hold priceless Italian memories of that trip in my heart.


Thank you for your kind words! We visited Italy last Autumn Beautiful! & Yes we loved the Almalfie coast! The scenery & The Yacht just standing still in the beautiful waters. Just took your breathe away! & inspires you to want to paint it! .... Have some more memories & scenes to paint!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Thought I,d share some of my Art work! .... Did not do a Art at school, etc! But decided to have a go about 3-4 yrs ago!
> My DH gives me a lot if encouragement & has a lot of confidence in me! Which has helped me to have a go & try all sorts of mediums!


Thank you every one for your interest & very kind words! All of which are a great encouragement!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Absolutely phenomenal. I thought I was looking at a photograph. I am in awe of your talent.


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Absoluutely amazing !


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

They are beautiful paintings. Keep up the good work


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow. Am speechless. They are super. You were gifted with a talent which you MUST use.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Woolyarn (Oct 19, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.... Keep up the great work & keep those brushes wet !!


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

You are a gifted artist. The paintings you showed to us are beautiful. Thank you, PittyPat


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful art work. So realistic.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful! The dog looks so real!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

It is easy to see why he encourages you, you are very talented.


----------



## LouiseA (Mar 18, 2014)

Very nice! Your post caught my eye, as I am an artist myself - but now I use watercolors. I used oils a long time ago. I really like your scene looking down on the coastline and water. I find water very difficult to paint. You did an excellent job! Keep up the good work.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Your work is beautiful. I especially love the Amalfi coast painting. Visited there last year and must say your painting brings back such great memories. The painting of Cash is also outstanding. Thanks for sharing your artwork!


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Excellent!!


----------



## tlrow (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful work. Thank you for sharing your talent.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

You do beautiful work! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Very nice!! Thank you for sharing. Keep up the beautiful work!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful art.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Wonderful!! I can't even do paint by number.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

wow - you are very talented!!
Barb


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

You have a talent that you need to cultivate and take it to another level.. have you sold your painting? They are wonderful and you are definitely able to make money from your brush.. congratulations and keep it up..xo


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice paintings.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

how perfectly beautiful!! your attention to detail is wonderful...the long distance and the close up of the same sail boat was inspired!
Blessings


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

tat'sgran said:


> You have a talent that you need to cultivate and take it to another level.. have you sold your painting? They are wonderful and you are definitely able to make money from your brush.. congratulations and keep it up..xo


Thank you so much for your kind remarks & encouragement! It is so much appreciated! .... I,m working on a commission painting at moment, for my new next door neighbour, who is also encouraging me to get my Art work, shown!
By the way I love your Avatar picture of your Rabbit! warmest love xox


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

You have fantastic talent. Beautiful work.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Sarla said:


> Beautiful . Artists are born & do not need art school . You are one .
> Thanks for sharing.


Thank you, so much for your kind, comment! Have to Agree with you on Artists are born! My son before he was 2yrs of age showed his artistic talents in drawing & music! With no encouragement from us!
My paternal GGGGrandmother was a painter according to the census records! A lot of my cousins on this side of the family are artistic too! And have a niece on my maternal side who,s who is a fantastic portrait painter! .... It's all in the genes as they say! Warmest love! xox


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

amberdragon said:


> how perfectly beautiful!! your attention to detail is wonderful...the long distance and the close up of the same sail boat was inspired!
> Blessings


Thank you so much for your lovely comments! xox


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness, beautiful! What a talent! Please keep it up and show us more!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

LouiseA said:


> Very nice! Your post caught my eye, as I am an artist myself - but now I use watercolors. I used oils a long time ago. I really like your scene looking down on the coastline and water. I find water very difficult to paint. You did an excellent job! Keep up the good work.


Thank you so much Louisa, for your lovely comments! Much appreciated, especially coming from an experienced artist! xox


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your lovely encouraging comments! x warmest love x


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Woolyarn said:


> Absolutely beautiful.... Keep up the great work & keep those brushes wet !!


Thank you for your lovely comment! Appreciate this coming from a fantastic artist! Just love your Avatar painting! warmest love xox


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

You have a natural talent. Your paintings are beautiful. Painting is something I could never do as I just don't have the talent for it. That is why I say you are a natural. You said you did not go to art school. Did you do a lot of reading on how to paint?


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> You have a natural talent. Your paintings are beautiful. Painting is something I could never do as I just don't have the talent for it. That is why I say you are a natural. You said you did not go to art school. Did you do a lot of reading on how to paint?


Thank you so much Evie for your kind comments! ..... I,ve not really read up on how to paint. Occasionally will read up, on advise with paints! .... Usually follow my inspirations! I do the same with my Knitting & when Doing dressmaking! Always put my own stamp or style on it! Agree with you some people do have a natural talent! I,m sure you must have talents in other things!? Warmest love x


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Stunning art work. You do have a gift of painting.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Thank you so much for your kind remarks & encouragement! It is so much appreciated! .... I,m working on a commission painting at moment, for my new next door neighbour, who is also encouraging me to get my Art work, shown!
> By the way I love your Avatar picture of your Rabbit! warmest love xox


She is a devil in rabbit's skin... when the apples fall from our trees in the yard it seems every one of them has at least one bite missing from them before we get to pick them up.. but there is no doubt I love her as I do all my rabbits, both the mothers and all the new babies just now finding their way to the grass. xo


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Very nice work. Love that first one.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

My sister took up painting late in life and sold a few. I love visiting art galleries, but these days stick to knitting and crochet. We get our artistic talent from our mother who has done amazing things over the years, includung designing homes and tiling a bathroom in one of them. She collected ideas for her "Dream Home" for years and it eventually came true. Goes to show you should never give up on your dreams.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Lovely paintings! Especially love the Amalfi Coast ones.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Gawgeous!


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Your very good


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Love your avitar, l think you must be a watercolor artist.


Woolyarn said:


> Absolutely beautiful.... Keep up the great work & keep those brushes wet !!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Goodness me. What an amazing artist you are. I thought it was going to be one of those photo/painting collections, then I realized it wasn't a photo of a coast-line I was looking at, but the painting.
I've tried to dabble with art. I enjoyed it when I was teaching it, but then I was more into crafts with the pupils. They were special needs children, who wouldn't have been able to sit for long with a brush. 
Since retiring though, I've had a few little urges now and again, but I'd never produce anything as good as yours. I love the look of peacefulness and tranquility you've been able to portray with your brushes.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> Goodness me. What an amazing artist you are. I thought it was going to be one of those photo/painting collections, then I realized it wasn't a photo of a coast-line I was looking at, but the painting.
> I've tried to dabble with art. I enjoyed it when I was teaching it, but then I was more into crafts with the pupils. They were special needs children, who wouldn't have been able to sit for long with a brush.
> Since retiring though, I've had a few little urges now and again, but I'd never produce anything as good as yours. I love the look of peacefulness and tranquility you've been able to portray with your brushes.


Thank you Chris! Bless you for your kind comments! .....especially as you are very talented lady! ... When I was growing up and looked at other people's art work! Thought I,d never be as good as them! .... Put me of trying! I was into Ballet Tap & Acro! To busy! Just made my mind up one day to have a go!.... My daughters in Special needs teaching, too! Very caring profession!.... xox


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Very well done. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful paintings!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Beautiful! They look so realistic, you'd think they were photographs.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Love them!


----------



## shana (Mar 11, 2014)

Too good, You are an artist!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Wow!!! You are so talented, your work is amazing, I love it &#128158;


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Thought I,d share some of my Art work! .... Did not do a Art at school, etc! But decided to have a go about 3-4 yrs ago!
> My DH gives me a lot if encouragement & has a lot of confidence in me! Which has helped me to have a go & try all sorts of mediums!


Wow. Your work is just amazing. I love it.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow. you have the gift!!! Beautiful.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

crafterwantabe said:


> Wow. you have the gift!!! Beautiful.


Thankyou so much for taking time to look at some of my art work! I so appreciate you encouragement & kind words! 🌹💞


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you windwonde & Southern girl! Bless you both! For taking time to look at my work! So appreciated xo


----------

